# Height barriers at Lisbon airport car parks?



## REC (Feb 4, 2017)

Does anyone know if there are height barriers at lisbon airport carpark 5 (or the others!) Our van is 2.3m and we have the vague recollection that it was hard to park last time we collected someone from this airport (or it could have been Porto!!) Anyway we need to leave the van parked for two weeks in early april, and I cannot find on the site whether a van will be able to get in!
Thanks


----------



## Asterix (Feb 4, 2017)

I've no idea but have you looked on Google Street view?


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 5, 2017)

*How long is your vehicle ?*



REC said:


> Does anyone know if there are height barriers at lisbon airport carpark 5 (or the others!) Our van is 2.3m and we have the vague recollection that it was hard to park last time we collected someone from this airport (or it could have been Porto!!) Anyway we need to leave the van parked for two weeks in early april, and I cannot find on the site whether a van will be able to get in!
> Thanks



That may also be a problem..Airport parking does not normally leave much space for maneuvering and will you fit in one slot ?


----------



## witzend (Feb 5, 2017)

Asterix said:


> I've no idea but have you looked on Google Street view?



If you do check the date on picture as a lot of Portugal is years out of date


----------



## REC (Feb 5, 2017)

Asterix said:


> I've no idea but have you looked on Google Street view?



What a sensible idea! and I will check date to ensure it is current. Van is only a swb relay so no problems with length, usually!


----------



## REC (Feb 5, 2017)

In Aug 2014 the height barrier was 3.6mtres. Think we will be ok!! Will book now.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 5, 2017)

*No problem at car park 3*

We were picking up a hit car and so only needed to park for a short while.  I think we tried car park, but had to reverse out as had not previously booked.  Handy for airport at EUR5/ day.
Think we ended up in car park 3 at EUR12.50 per day.
No problems with height at either - we are 3.00m


----------

